# Anyone familiar with Hidalgo?



## amberbergara (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm a US citizen, my husband is Mexican. He has lived here for about 12 years, and has been building a house in his hometown of Zacualpitan, Hidalgo. We are saving up money now and in a year or so are going to make that house our primary resident. Needless to say we are in process of doing a lot of preparation and I know it will be a big change. Now I now that it isn't really a tourist area, and the chance of finding other expats in the area is slim. I'm okay with that. I know Spanish and am accustomed to the culture overall. But I know Hidalgo is probably one of the less developed states in Mexico. I was wondering if anyone has any experience there and would share anything about the area? I am especially interested in things like internet and availability of technology.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

amberbergara said:


> I'm a US citizen, my husband is Mexican. He has lived here for about 12 years, and has been building a house in his hometown of Zacualpitan, Hidalgo. We are saving up money now and in a year or so are going to make that house our primary resident. Needless to say we are in process of doing a lot of preparation and I know it will be a big change. Now I now that it isn't really a tourist area, and the chance of finding other expats in the area is slim. I'm okay with that. I know Spanish and am accustomed to the culture overall. But I know Hidalgo is probably one of the less developed states in Mexico. I was wondering if anyone has any experience there and would share anything about the area? I am especially interested in things like internet and availability of technology.


Unfortunately, I know little about Hidalgo State and nothing about Zacualpitan. Have you spent any time there since meeting your husband? I would certainly plan some extended visits there before making a definite move. I do wish you luck in making a new life for yourself with your husband in our "México lindo y querido".

P.S. I just googled "Zacualpitan, Hildalgo" but could only find information about "Zacualtipán, Hidalgo". Could that be the correct spelling? In any event, here's a link to some useful information in Spanish: http://www.inafed.gob.mx/work/enciclopedia/EMM13hidalgo/municipios/13081a.html


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

According to google it is Zacualtipan de los Angeles. The municipality has 25 000 people, the town some 17 000 which is pretty small. Judging by the average temparatures it must be pretty high up.
It looks like an attractive area if you push he images.

Pictures show a lot of greenery so I would bet lots of rain in the rainy season and may be a little bit of rain all year around.
I would visit before making any decision. It all depends on how you want to live. If you are in the mountains you should check on the internt acces if that is important to you or cell phone signals. Mountains can be tricky and if the population is small sometimes signals and internet are poor. 
I would think you could check all of that before making a decision. I know I would.

I know nothing about the area as the only place I have been in the state is Pachuca.


----------



## sfmaestra (Oct 8, 2013)

You'll likely be the only expat in town. This pueblo is quite far from a city. The advice I read several times here, and would repeat to you, is to go and visit for a good chunk of time (especially if you're going to take kids there)--not during the best climate time of the year. Living in a place in México is much harder than visiting a place--from my experience.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I wonder what the best time of the year is ..maybe around Easter. I would think that Dec January are cold and foggy. Hidalgo has the reputation of being a very safe state but that area I think it is part odf the Huasteca) is right next to Vera Cruz State and northern Vera Cruz has problems so I would inquire about the security too.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I just read your other post and saw that you will be coming with two children. If they are of school age, I wonder what the schools are like in Zacualtipán.


----------



## amberbergara (Dec 23, 2014)

Yes it is a bit on a mountain. My husband had told me a bit about the climate and it matches what people here have stated. We are planning on going back and forth between the and the states. Financially, things will be much easier there, and allow me so much more time to invest in my writing and other dreams I am chasing, however I do have to have Internet access for work I do, but his sister lives in the same town and I know they have Internet and cell service, tho I'm not sure how the quality is compared to what I am used to. I'm ok being the only expat around, I am used to the culture and people. My husband had been here awhile but he is still true to his culture and had many friends here the same way and we have had several of his family members stay with us temporarily. Yes, my children will be with us, they are 6 and 12 but I will be homeschooling them. We are working on their English so they will be able to interact with our Spanish in laws and other children


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

amberbergara said:


> . . . We are working on their English so they will be able to interact with our Spanish in laws and other children


I assume you meant to write "working on their Spanish" and "Mexican in laws". I doubt there are many Spaniards in your husband's hometown.


----------



## amberbergara (Dec 23, 2014)

Lol, yea sorry I was typing on my phone, while watching a movie so I wasn't paying much attention to my typing clearly. I was trying to say working on their Spanish so they can interact with their Spanish speaking in laws


----------

